# Intel C2D 2.1 & GT240 vs. i5 2.53 & Radeon HD 5650



## schnupfen770 (13. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir mein erstes Notebook kaufen, und habe deswegen nicht allzuviel Ahnung davon..

Ich schwanke zwischen folgenden zwei Kandidaten:

Asus N71VN-TY013V
17,3'' Widescreen
Intel Core 2 Duo P7450 2.1GHz
500 GB HDD
4 GB RAM
NV GT240
für ~ 910€

und

DevilTech Fire DTX
15,6'' Widescreen
Core i5 540M @ 2.53GHz
Mobility Radeon HD 5650 (erste DX11-Karte für NB's)
500GB HDD
4GB RAM
für ~906 €

Im Moment tendiere ich zum unteren, wobei mich der vergleichsweise kleine Bildschirm etwas abschreckt!

Meine Fragen sind jetzt:

Unterscheidet sich die Leistung der beiden GraKa's stark voneinander?
Ich möchte damit Spiele wie DoW2 oder WoW spielen (also nichts mit allzu hohen Anforderungen), welches würde sich da besser eignen?

Oder kennt jemand noch ein anderes gutes NB in der Preisklasse? 

Schonmal vorweg vielen Dank für alle Antworten!
LG


----------



## 1821984 (13. Januar 2010)

Also für deine games reichen beide locker! Da lächeln die drüber. Zu der HD5650:
Sie soll ca. 10% schneller sein als die 4650! Eine 4650 habe ich mit 1GB DDR3 und sie macht CoD MW2 auf max. mit ca. 40-60 Fps ohne AA. Aber ich denke, dass sollte reichen. Die GT240 ist vergleichbar mit 4650 wobei jeder der Karten ihre stärken und schwächen hat. mal läuft die eine mal die andere besser mit dem jeweiligen spiel.

Vom Prozi i5 für Notebooks hab ich leider noch nichts gehört. kenne nur den i7, der ja relativ neu ist.


----------



## Pixelplanet (13. Januar 2010)

die frage ist auchnoch auf was bist du noch angewiesen ?

brauchst du die mobilität ? wenn ja besser das kleine wenn nein stellt sich die frage warum du nen notebook brauchst

zum thema leistung die graka schaust du dir am besten mal das hier an

Notebookcheck: Mobile Grafikkarten - Benchmarkliste

die 5650 ist etwas über 15% schneller als die gt240 und das bei niedrigerem stromverbrauch


----------



## schnupfen770 (13. Januar 2010)

Danke für die Antworten 
Ja , ich werde in zukunft auf die Mobilität angewiesen sein.. 

ich denke ich werd auch zu dem kleinen (FireDTX) greifen.
Danke nochmal!


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2010)

Du musst aber beachten, dass bei dem Deviltech kein windows dabei ist. Wenn du das noch kaufen musst, macht es das Notebook dann gut 80€ teurer. 

Und auch WLAN fehlt beim deviltech, wenn du es nicht selber reinkonfigurierst.


----------



## Superwip (16. Januar 2010)

na ja, das Deviltech ist mobiler, moderner, leistungsfähiger... und teurer

15,4 Zoll würde ich jetzt nicht als "klein" bezeichnen, wenn du einen großen Bildschirm willst kauf dir einen externen für den stationären Einsatz, beim Mobilen Einsatz ist kleiner natürlich besser


----------



## schnupfen770 (17. Januar 2010)

Hi,

ich hab mich am Wochenende nochmal umgeschaut und tendiere jetzt zu was ganz anderem:
ASUS Pro64JQ - JX003V
Core i7 720QM (1,6GHz x4)
Radeon HD 5730
4GB RAM
500GB HDD
für 999€ 

Ich denke, den werde ich mir holen... aber vielen vielen Dank für die Beratung!!


----------



## Pixelplanet (17. Januar 2010)

kleiner hinweiß

die grafikkarte ist nicht wie die Bezeichnung eventuell vortäuscht schneller als die 5650

die 5730 ist eher ein einsteiger modell als mittelklasse


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2010)

Pixelplanet schrieb:


> kleiner hinweiß
> 
> die grafikkarte ist nicht wie die Bezeichnung eventuell vortäuscht schneller als die 5650
> 
> die 5730 ist eher ein einsteiger modell als mittelklasse


 
ähm, laut notebookcheck ist das eine HÖHER getaktete 5650, müßte also sehr wohl etwas besser sein ^^  Notebookcheck: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5730


----------



## Pixelplanet (17. Januar 2010)

oh hat ati wohl wiedermal was an der namens Gebung geändert


----------



## Xion4 (17. Januar 2010)

Ne, haben sie nicht, die 57xx war schon immer schnelle als eine 56xx, das war bei der 4xxx Serie auch schon so, eine 4770 war langsamer als eine 4830...


----------



## Pixelplanet (17. Januar 2010)

schnupfen770 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hab mich am Wochenende nochmal umgeschaut und tendiere jetzt zu was ganz anderem:
> ASUS Pro64JQ - JX003V
> ...



mal so nebenbei so hast du das notebook den für den preis gesehen ?

ich weiß das es bei media markt war ist aber nicht mehr auf der homepage von denen


----------



## schnupfen770 (17. Januar 2010)

Pixelplanet schrieb:


> mal so nebenbei so hast du das notebook den für den preis gesehen ?
> 
> ich weiß das es bei media markt war ist aber nicht mehr auf der homepage von denen



Jip, is mir auch aufgefallen..

war am Freitag da, der unnette Herr meinte aufgrund eines Druckfehlers im katalog würde da nicht stehen dass das NB erst am Montag da zum Verkauf steht..


Gehe morgen mal dahin, bin schon gespannt..


----------



## Pixelplanet (17. Januar 2010)

... naja dann bin ich mal gespannt

habs mit gerade auch mal überlegt 

ich glaub ich nehm doch lieber das hier als das Fire DTX

preis/leistung ist deutlich besser

das einzige was mir sorgen macht ist das display

wobei man sagen muss das wird durch dinge wie usb 3.0 wieder wett gemacht


----------



## AchtBit (18. Januar 2010)

Beim Vergleich der Grafik immer darauf achten welcher Speichertyp verbaut ist. Sonst wundert ihr euch am Schluss weshalb die Grafikeinheit 20% weniger leistet als im Notebookcheck.

Die meisten Test von der Seite beziehen sich auch den jeweils schnellsten verwendeten Speichertyp


----------



## Pixelplanet (18. Januar 2010)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Beim Vergleich der Grafik immer darauf achten welcher Speichertyp verbaut ist. Sonst wundert ihr euch am Schluss weshalb die Grafikeinheit 20% weniger leistet als im Notebookcheck.
> 
> Die meisten Test von der Seite beziehen sich auch den jeweils schnellsten verwendeten Speichertyp



speicher typ bei der 5650 von deviltech und bei dem asus gerät ist der gleiche

beides ddr3

also sollte die 5730 insgesamt ein winziges bissin schneller sein


----------



## Pixelplanet (18. Januar 2010)

so hab mir das asus notebook vorhin gekauft

mach an sich nen sehr guten eindruck, das display muss ein bissin eingestellt werden damit die farben vernünftig sind.

ansonsten ist bisher das einzige prob das soviel ******* von asus mit installiert ist

naja ich werd erstma formatieren und windows 7 professional draufhauen


----------

